# Flame Moss on Stainless Steel Mesh



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have mosses both on stainless steel mesh and driftwood. If u want to transfer the moss from the mesh to driftwood u have to cut loose the thread/plastic or silicon fishing line that's holding the moss in place. 
I've see in very few layout's aquascapers have used moss along with mesh placed forcibly between driftwood crevices. But these aquascapers usually have a lot of diff.plants and moss is used to give a certain effect. 
Its possible to bend the stainless steel mesh to a desired shape with effort.

I have grown moss on mesh with CO2+good lights (help moss grow quicker) and later cut off the desired quantity and attached to a driftwood.

Round pellia on a stainless steel mesh held in place with a black strechable net.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/enyDiDllxU-91Zsub3j0tcA4Ra27aEbbzN3nEXfptJ4?feat=directlink
And the same round pellia tied on driftwood placed on the right side of the tank.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OZ-Zp99mILnO96FCEwQvEcA4Ra27aEbbzN3nEXfptJ4?feat=directlink


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

I also have moss going on both drift wood and mesh. But it's totally up to you of what to want to do. Just like what Ronny said if your mesh can be bent to fit on your drift wood go for it. Either than that your moss should be good when you take if off the mesh.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks!

I am thinking I will just keep it on the mesh for now although I hope it fills out a bit more so I can't see the edges of the mesh.

Would it hurt the moss if I pushed the mesh into the substrate a little bit to try and cover the edges?!


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

...


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

golfer_d said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am thinking I will just keep it on the mesh for now although I hope it fills out a bit more so I can't see the edges of the mesh.
> 
> Would it hurt the moss if I pushed the mesh into the substrate a little bit to try and cover the edges?!


Just dash a little substrate on the edges. Or you can just push it in. That will be fine won't hurt your moss at all.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

you can just trim the moss and tie the trimmings to the wood. The moss on the mesh will grow back and you will have some growing on the wood.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

I wasn't sure if I was supposed to trim this kind of moss or not. The middle portion of it is growing taller than the outer edges so I was looking online to see if I could level it off a bit and use the trimmings elsewhere. I guess the trimmings really don't have "roots" and should keep growing?


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

you can trim moss just like cutting grass...there are many methods for attaching it to the wood...you can use thread, fishing line or super glue.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

I have some java moss tied to a rock using fishing line but I wasn't sure about the flame moss given how it grows....didn't want to kill it but trying some of that stuff without getting info first.

Thanks!


----------

